# I never had THIS problem before



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

And it makes no sense. 

Suddenly this afternoon, trying to go to

http://agricommunity.com/christian/index.php 

in IE gets a 404 error, which then goes to this:

http://find.searchassist.com/landing.jsf?p=cnksver&q=cs1023.dailydns.net&rs=daily+dns&kw=&id=iiadladccaddk&t=9_2_1_0_1_1_2 

which says *Sorry,"cs1023.dailydns.net" does not exist or is not available*.

(and where did find.searchassist.com come from anyhow?)

I can get to http://agricommunity.com/christian/index.php just fine in FF. I also discovered I can get to it in IE if I use an anonymous proxy.

I looked in IE tools and can't find agricommunity.com on the blocked list nor can I find searchassist.com as a search option (it still shows google).

What's going on and how do I fix it?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Your ISP is having a DNS problem. You can either continue to use the anonymous proxy or use the OpenDNS servers in your TCP/IP settings.



*208.67.222.222* (resolver1.opendns.com)
*208.67.220.220* (resolver2.opendns.com)
Your ISP should catch up before too long.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

Nevada said:


> Your ISP is having a DNS problem.


But why would one browser get a 404 error, while the other browser goes right to it?


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

ladycat said:


> But why would one browser get a 404 error, while the other browser goes right to it?


It is not a DNS problem as evidenced by having no issues with FF. In IE, have you tried deleting temp files? If this does not work, you should scan your pc with malwarebytes just to be sure..


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

Kari said:


> In IE, have you tried deleting temp files?


I'll try that.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

What Kari said...the fact that FF works fine has me thinking it's cookie- or malware-related.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Kari said:


> It is not a DNS problem as evidenced by having no issues with FF.


Unless she's seeing a cached page in FF. I didn't conclude that everything was working fine in FF, since she specifically said that she only saw the index page. This is what she said.

_"I can get to http://agricommunity.com/christian/index.php just fine in FF._"

If she is also able to navigate the site normally then that's a different matter, but it's certainly possible to see the index page in a browser without being able to do a successful DNS lookup.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ladycat said:


> But why would one browser get a 404 error, while the other browser goes right to it?


That's different. A 404 error is generated by the server you are trying to reach. If course it's also possible that you have a cashed copy of the 404 error page stuck in IE but not FF. If that's the case then you should be able to flush the 404 error page by holding the Shift & Ctrl keys while clicking refresh.


----------

